# Toyota o2 sensor locations



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a 2005 Toyota Sienna XLE 3.3L . It has a trouble code P0051 HO2s Heater Control Circuit Low ( Bank 2, Sensor 1 ). My question is where is the location of that sensor ( and all the other ones for that matter ), I cant find anything that tells me which sensor is which. I want to be sure I have the correct one. And is it likely the sensor itself is the problem or some other issue ? Thanks.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Check out this link, it shows the location on a lot of the Toyota engines:

https://www.google.com/search?q=toy...9oMTfAhUmhOAKHf5SB20Q_AUIDigB&biw=854&bih=380


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

There's a few parts vendors on the internet that allow access to a real Toyota parts book, one of them is villagetoyotaparts.com

Edit: that one seems to be offline, here are a couple more:
https://parts.olathetoyota.com/
https://toyotaparts.mcgeorgetoyota.com/
https://parts.mariettatoyota.com

An internet search will come up with a few more, and of course the rockauto.com parts website can be a lot of help even if you don't buy anything.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Bank 2 is the left bank and sensor 1 is the sensor before the cat


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah, i figured it that bank 2 sensor 1 is in front standing by front bumper before converter. is that correct ? seems like i replace this sensor about a year or so ago, shouldn't quit again that soon i dont think. is there some other issue maybe ?


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

A cheap sensor, (AutoZone I HATE AUTOZONE AND THEIR BULL**** PARTS!!) will fail prematurely. Or an exhaust leak will kill it. Also O2's don't like water (Coolant). I kills them. Shock will kill them like when you or the parts people drop it on the floor. I do NAPA. I never had a bad part from them, knock on wood. I do Rock Auto but I get the name brand and part number off NAPA and get it from Rock Auto cheaper but it takes a week to get here.:vs_cool:


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

this one i just got is from rock auto not sure the brand though. cant remember where I got the other one, online somewhere. yes I thought about that, possibly a cheaper part could be the problem, but not necessarily either though if something else was wrong.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

shirbon said:


> this one i just got is from rock auto not sure the brand though. cant remember where I got the other one, online somewhere. yes I thought about that, possibly a cheaper part could be the problem, but not necessarily either though if something else was wrong.



Na. The heaters always go out for "no" reason. They just do. Now if you replace it and the code comes back, check your fuses. But only once have I found a blown fuse for a heater circuit and that was because she hit something and tore the wires out causing a short.:vs_cool:


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

yeah, light hasnt come back on yet, but i suspect it will eventually, hope its later and not sooner


----------

